# Rocky Mountain National Park



## b_twill (Aug 27, 2014)

We're heading out to the Rockies in a few weeks.  Any tips for where to find wildlife or some great landscapes?  I'm planning on bringing my d7000 along with the 18-105mm, 55-300mm kit lens and my sigma 150-500mm.


----------



## SnappingShark (Aug 27, 2014)

Many hikes taken there and that's where we got attacked by a bear!

I'd suggest Allenspark on the edge! There is a BEAUTIFUL solo standing church there - you'd have to google it.


----------



## b_twill (Aug 27, 2014)

Looked up the Chapel on the Rock, that is gorgeous!  If we have time that will definitely be worth the stop!


----------



## florotory (Sep 26, 2014)

Just take a drive up through RMNP. I was there a few weeks ago and really a lot of things to photograph.


----------

